# What did y'all have today?



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I fired the Akorn up and did ribs and some turkey parts that I brined earlier today. I did the corn on the Akorn as well. So how about you all?


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Pork butt on the smoker, Forgot all about pictures though. Red skin potatoes and corn on the cob.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

looks good, five pork butts goin on in the morning while I can still afford it...........3.99/lb coming up soon


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Pay

St. Louis cut's are 1.99/lb this next week at Food Lion if you have one near you. MVP coupon machine gave me $3 off $20 worth of pork, so worked out good...

Rick


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

1.99 ribs don't show in our ad here[Roanoke]. Diff areas=diff prices. Have seen that several times.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Rick, I stand corrected. They are on sale here also.


----------

